# dvd problem

## enchong

hi guys!

i have bought a dvd-writer to replace my old cdrom. i installed it and it was running fine. the problem is, it is detected as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0. my friend told me that it should be something like /dev/dvd. how do i tell gentoo to recognize my new dvd drive as dvd and not as my old cd drive?

thanks!

----------

## SubTexel

 *enchong wrote:*   

> hi guys!
> 
> i have bought a dvd-writer to replace my old cdrom. i installed it and it was running fine. the problem is, it is detected as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0. my friend told me that it should be something like /dev/dvd. how do i tell gentoo to recognize my new dvd drive as dvd and not as my old cd drive?
> 
> thanks!

 

Create a new entry in fstab, pointing it to /dev/dvd. Have you tried burning any DVDs with it? And if so did it work? If you arent really having any problems with it why worry.. But if it is just a purely cosmetic thing just create the entry in fstab. (Mine was detected the same way under 2.4 linux, but worked just fine.. Under 2.6 it is detected as sr0, and I point it to /dev/dvd and all is fine..)

----------

## pdr

Just make symbolic link for /dev/dvd that links to the device (for me: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, which is itself a symbolic link). EG:

```
ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
```

Note that fstab (file system table) is for describing mount points - "shortcuts" to how to mount something into the root file system. Lots of software (mplayer, xine, etc) do not need the device mounted, just that it be defined in the device filesystem so they can directly access the device (ie don't need a mounted directory such as /mnt/dvd).

For other software (eg: dvd:rip) you will want a mount point defined in fstab for it. You could probably (?) use the one for your cd, but I just define a new entry that will mount /dev/dvd to the mount point /mnt/dvd (had to use mkdir to define that mount point). Now if software needs it, it can do "mount /mnt/dvd" and it will work.

----------

## enchong

thanks for your reply guys!

so what you mean is i should only make a link? shouldnt gentoo detect my dvd drive as a dvd drive and place a /dev/dvd file? or should i be the one to make that?

thanks!

----------

## pdr

I had to make my /dev/dvd symlink myself.

----------

## enchong

ok. thanks! will do what you did!

regards,

enchong

----------

## r3pek

The name is not important.... just use the correct device in the recorder application.

[joking]

in my computer i did:

ln -sf /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/devtosavepr0n

and all works well  :Razz: 

[/joking]

----------

## enchong

right on man! hahaha!

ill try  naming it /dev/porn for a change! hahaha

thanks for the idea!

----------

## allywilson

Having a similar problem...

Have a DVD-ROM / CDRW combo drive.

Can mount CDs OK, but cannot mount DVDs!

Keep on getting the error 

 *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems

 

What's that about?!

I didn't have a "/dev/dvd" so I created a symlink (in desperation) for it...same error.

I have the following in my fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

 

Do I need to do a seperate one for the DVD, even though it's the same drive? Just doesn't seem right...anyway, I have the symlink so...

Anyone got any ideas?

Cheers for any help,

~A~

----------

## allywilson

oh...it works if I mount /dev/dvd rather than /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 - craziness...

Anyone care to guess how mount seemed to know the difference with the FS just by the name? 

~A~

----------

## pdr

I would suspect it is the filesystem type listed in /etc/fstab for your mount point...

----------

## firephoto

If you are using udev it's better to create the symlinks with a rule.

Here's my rules for my internal and external burners.

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

KERNEL="hdc", GROUP="cdrw", SYMLINK="dvd%n dvdrw%n cdroms/cdrom%n"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sr*", SYSFS{model}="DVD_RW ND-3520AW", NAME="%k", GROUP="cdrw",

 SYMLINK="dvd%n dvdrw%n cdroms/cdrom%n"

#**long line split**

```

So the first one just sets the group and adds symlinks to /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw /dev/cdroms/cdrom but it allows the default rules to be ran too since it doesn't specify a "NAME" (thanks udev rule guide!). The second one sets everything so I don't get something different if I power cycle the external drive or unlplug it and plug it back in (it showed up as sr1 once when I was setting it up).

----------

## allywilson

Contrary to my earlier post...it no longer works for me...

Get the same error...

 *Quote:*   

> mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems

 

What craziness is this!?

~A~

Edit: My filesystem listed for cdroms/cdrom0 is set to "auto"...

----------

## allywilson

OK...something crazy is going on...

Got a bit frustrated...so I repeated the mount command 3 times in a row (as quick as possible mind you), as my drive would light up for a second...then...it mounted on the third try!

How could it mount on the third try?!

Someone...somewhere...answer these crazy questions!

~A~

----------

